# Big croc caught near north Qld town



## News Bot (Sep 7, 2012)

QUEENSLAND wildlife rangers have caught a 2.5-metre crocodile in a river in the state's north after it ventured too close to a town.






border="0"
|- 
| valign="'middle'" |




| valign="'middle'" |




|-












*Published On:* 07-Sep-12 06:29 PM
*Source:* via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Variety (Sep 8, 2012)

So crazy haha


----------



## dayfnq (Sep 8, 2012)

I live in Innisfail and have done most of my life. There is no doubt the number of crocodiles in the Johnstone River are increasing. I'm seeing crocodiles all the time in places where I have never seen them before and they have become common in the town reaches of the river. I also have no doubt that sometime soon a tragedy will happen. I don't know what the solution is. I don't like the idea of shooting crocs but relocation doesn't work and I think the number of places available at farms is limited. It's a hard one to find an answer to. I know the Johnstone is crocodile habitat but most people would never have seen a croc in this river until recent times. It would be hard to convince the majority of people to just "live and let live" and " be croc wise". Innisfail is not a National Park, it's a gorgeous little town full of wonderful people and I don't want to see any of them taken by a croc - even the dumb ones. 

Cheers,
Justin


----------



## borntobnude (Sep 8, 2012)

dayfnq ,
at least you have a few croc farms to choose from , about 15 yrs ago my father pulled one from the stinger nets on mission beach ,only a little tacka at 1.5 mtrs , but bigenough to scare most tourists . the local police came and put it in tully lockup until someone bothered to come get it . (i think they were from townsville uni ) but there have been more siting arond the beach every year that dont get reported in the news . My mum now lives on a creek and we are waiting for one to come up the back yard for a chat!!

the more we clean up our act as humans the more the wildlife seems to be restoring to larger populations .lookat how clean Sydney harbour is and the increase in shark attacks and siteings


----------



## Chanzey (Sep 8, 2012)

It says "big" 2.5m is probably is on the smaller side let alone average...


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 8, 2012)

Chanzey said:


> It says "big" 2.5m is probably is on the smaller side let alone average...



big my bottom. Bigger than a tiny one maybe.

Try one of these


----------



## Bananapeel (Sep 8, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> big my bottom. Bigger than a tiny one maybe.
> 
> Try one of these
> View attachment 264529



Now_ that's_ a big croc!


----------



## Darlyn (Sep 8, 2012)

Or these guys : )


----------



## Stuart (Sep 9, 2012)

Try out 4.4 
Huge croc shot by cop | News | NT News | Darwin, Northern Territory, Australia | ntnews.com.au


----------



## WomaBoy (Sep 9, 2012)

Crocs are by far my fabourite animals ! Then snakes then lizards lol  but anyway, this may sound stupid but i wish i got to see crocs in the wild buy they arnt in my area


----------

